# Great book recommendation



## Em26 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all,

Just finished reading this amazing book that really enabled me to meet with God in my pain. It's called 'God on Mute' by Pete Greig and is all about dealing with suffering and unanswered prayer. About the place lament has in worship (just look at the psalms!), and stuff. It's just fab, and written by a guy who knows the struggle of unanswered prayer, as well as having seen God answer his prayers amazingly, and how those two sit in tension. Just thought I'd recommend it!

Emily


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for this Emily,

It sounds really helpful - I'll look out for it when I'm next in the bookshop 

Dibley x


----------

